# Plastic paint protection film.



## steely dan (Dec 13, 2007)

I noticed that the clear film just in front of the rear wheel arch on my wife's Skoda Yeti is missing on one side ,obviously down to a localised repair in the past. I also need to fit the same film to the lower rear quarters on another car that is showing signs of chipping .
There are various films available on Ebay but I thought I'd ask on here if there is a preferred make ,like 3M , that is able to be contoured to suit the shape of the panels , and if so a source to purchase it.
TIA


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I've ordered the 3M stuff from eBay, a little heat will help conform to odd shapes. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

